# Tail Abnormality



## Isokeraunic (Apr 22, 2014)

I noticed something strange about a new hedgehog of mine recently. I'm not sure whether or not it's a cause for concern...
http://i.imgur.com/5OCo0cq.jpg

She's either one or two years old (I got contradictory information from the breeder and am trying to verify with her again as well as with the IHR) and had this when I first picked her up. I though at first it was just coloration, as one of my other hedgehogs has black skin mottled over her legs and underbelly. When I finally got a better look, well, the link shows the picture.

Is this just an old injury or break? Is it cause for worry? She doesn't appear to be bothered by it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It looks like an old injury and that the tip of the tail has died. It doesn't look infected or swollen so I would just keep an eye on it. The dried part may fall off then there could be a small open sore. If that happens just keep it as clean as possible and watch for infection.


----------



## Isokeraunic (Apr 22, 2014)

That's what it looked like to me, too. It's still very much attached, but it doesn't seem to be bothering her at all. Playing with her the past few days and getting a closer look it isn't quite as dramatic as I thought it was. It does seem to be just the tip and not a real chunk out of the tail itself. 

Do you think a vet visit is necessary for it, or do you think just keeping an eye on it is ok? She doesn't react if I touch it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think she needs a vet for it unless something changes, just keep an eye on it for now and see what happens.


----------



## Isokeraunic (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you very much! I greatly appreciate the advice, and I'll certainly keep an eye on it.


----------



## tomlee969696 (Jun 29, 2014)

*My Hedgehog Has the Same Thing*

I sent you a private message about my hedgehog. He has the same brown abnormal growth on his tail and I am panicking way too much. I am currently at vacation and will take him to the vet on monday. Can you tell me about your experience? Hope your hedgie is still doing well!!

Thanks,
Tom


----------

